# Polo Shirt Textures



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I have mesh knit polo shirts with a rough texture and pima polo shirts with a smooth, almost silky texture. Most of the mesh polo shirts are solid colors. The pima polo shirts are all striped. I like having both for variety. Are pima polo shirts dressier than mesh polo shirts, or are they equally casual?


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

In my opinion, both fabrics are casual. I don't consider one dressier than the other.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I would say knit polo shirts by definition are all casual, even if worn with a blazer. But that's just me.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Not to be rude (well, maybe), but I have a suggestion: compile all of your questions into one big thread rather than having individual threads and just get it over with. That, and be a little less anal(ytical) about everything. 

I understand you're trying to learn, but come on. Who's going to judge you for not being dressy enough in a mesh polo when you could have worn a jersey polo, or vice versa?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I think the smoother knit polos - pima are a bit more dressy as far as polos go in that it looks nicer under a blazer.

My issue with pimas (like all "fine" cottons) is that after a few washes, they start to fade/pill/look not-so-nice, no matter how careful I am with the laundry.

I got rid of the few pimas I had. Now I stick with standard pique knit. They always look about the same. I have them in all solid colors - no stripes. If I want pattern in the summer, I wear a button down short sleeve - mardas or other plaid cotton.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

paper clip said:


> My issue with pimas (like all "fine" cottons) is that after a few washes, they start to fade/pill/look not-so-nice, no matter how careful I am with the laundry.


Really? I have two PRL pimas purchased four years ago that have stood the test of time. Fading doesn't bother me because dusty, muted colors look better on me than vivid hues.



wnh said:


> Not to be rude (well, maybe), but I have a suggestion: compile all of your questions into one big thread rather than having individual threads and just get it over with. That, and be a little less anal(ytical) about everything.


Admittedly, this question probably does not merit its own thread. I tried to confine my trivial questions to the Quick Answers thread but figured three questions in a row would monopolize discussion. Instead of asking questions one at a time, I will post them there all at once. Questions that have a broader significance will go in new or other old threads.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Lawson said:


> Admittedly, this question probably does not merit its own thread. I tried to confine my trivial questions to the Quick Answers thread but figured three questions in a row would monopolize discussion. Instead of asking questions one at a time, I will post them there all at once. Questions that have a broader significance will go in new or other old threads.


Another suggestion: get a copy of Alan Flusser's _Clothes and the Man_ (at a great price -- or just try Amazon or eBay) and read it cover to cover a couple of times. Probably one of the best, if not the best, books on clothing there is. It's my general opinion that if it's not covered there, it's probably not worth worrying about. Sure, some of the little nuances are necessarily overlooked, but armed with the information in that book alone you could go a long way.

Sorry if I came off as a little snarky earlier. I was in a bad mood.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

paper clip said:


> ...after a few washes, they start to fade/pill/look not-so-nice, no matter how careful I am with the laundry...


I take mine to the cleaners and ask for "hand wash". The cleaners actually suggested this to me a few years ago once when I mentioned how my fairly new polos had started to fade. The garment actually comes back with a label that says "Hand Clean", so maybe they are really doing it that way. Since this change, my polos seem to go a lot longer before fading...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Lawson said:


> ...Are pima polo shirts dressier than mesh polo shirts, or are they equally casual?


I would think that mesh would be (even) more casual than pique. I do not believe you get to a more dressy polo until you get to merino wool or cashmere. Have you tried any mercerized? Mercerized polos look very nice...


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

One thing to be careful of, some mercerized polos, while having a beautiful hand and appearance, tend to be somewhat sheer. It does take a little getting used to.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

No one's asking, but melikes textured pique rather than smooth knit. If I wear a polo under a jacket, it's a cotton sportcoat or a worsted blazer that's been around the block a few times. Casual and summery in ever way.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Hobson said:


> ...some mercerized polos...tend to be somewhat sheer...


I did not know that. Thank you. Well, I will have on my cotton, v-neck t-shirt in any event...


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Orsini said:


> I would think that mesh would be (even) more casual than pique. I do not believe you get to a more dressy polo until you get to merino wool or cashmere. Have you tried any mercerized? Mercerized polos look very nice...


I saw mercerized and lisle polos featured on the Polo website. I am not familiar with either. What's the difference?


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Mercerized cotton is treated in such a way that it is given a softer hand as well as luster. As an aside, it is often used in small quantities in oriental rugs and mislabeled as silk.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Hobson said:


> Mercerized cotton is treated in such a way that it is given a softer hand as well as luster. As an aside, it is often used in small quantities in oriental rugs and mislabeled as silk.


That is interesting to know...

Which has more cachet? I guess Mercerized would have more cachet than pique but less than merino wool or cashmere...

Anyone ever try silk polos?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The 3-button, mercerized cotton lisle polos with hemmed sleeves are the ones I like. They are the "dressiest" IMHO. I would not wear a shirt with ribbed arms with dress slacks, for example.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1818178&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1818178&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family

This 'pinpoint mesh' might be ok, but not the regular 2-button mesh 'tennis shirts' IMHO.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...1818178&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


----------

